# Fork gap of the Torgue?



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

So I was thinking of buying the Torque. But with my draw my first pointer finger knuckle goes in the middle of my ear. 45 mm fork gap sends the shots way to low. So with my homemade slingshots my average fork gap is 30 mm. I would like to by one with having to change my anchor point. Thanks for the help, Slingshot28


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I do not understand how "45 mm fork gap sends the shots way to low ".. I have not noticed something like that, can you tell us more about it?


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have the evo goblet and when I shoot with it all of the shots are low even thought the bands and the ammo are still the same. My draw is 30 inches like a said I draw to my ear. I have tried some different tapers but that did not seem to help.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Slingshot28 said:


> 45 mm fork gap sends the shots way to low.


With a constant pivot point, the rise or fall of the trajectory of the projectile depends on the outer size of the fork, but not on the inner one. Otherwise, the PFS slingshots would have dropped the balls right under their feet.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

I think the fork width is 100, like the scout xt ,I looked at one too, but prefer the 90mm fork width of my LTs I dont think fork gap matters , unless it was so small it gave you frame hits ,


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

With a constant pivot point, the rise or fall of the trajectory of the projectile depends on the outer size of the fork, but not on the inner one. Otherwise, the PFS slingshots would have dropped the balls right under their feet. "

So far the evo outer fork with is to big which I think is 94 mm. So I got find one under that width I think.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Slingshot28 said:


> With a constant pivot point, the rise or fall of the trajectory of the projectile depends on the outer size of the fork, but not on the inner one. Otherwise, the PFS slingshots would have dropped the balls right under their feet. "
> 
> So far the evo outer fork with is to big which I think is 94 mm. So I got find one under that width I think.


yep fork width is it. You may want to make some natural fork slings, a cheap easy way to find out what width suits you,


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

That is a great idea thanks.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Finding a preferred outside fork width to match your preferred anchor point does limit your options.

I am guessing you are holding a 90⁰ cant onbthe frame with TTF... or are you forks up OTT?


The real trick is to learn about 3 anchor points to martch your favorite frames' outside fork width.

You can track your groupings on a big ole poster board and save a little time and aggravation. 

I hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I shoot gangster ott.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

So the 90⁰ cant is for aiming down band alignment and a reference point? Then when you have a different fork width the reference point and anchor just don't line up the same as before.


It ain't easy nor fun... hold the frame hand with the same follow through and move your anchor to a spot that you find again easily. After you establish good groups again (probably a touch high) lower your frame hand/reference point a hair at a time till your back on target.

It's a lot work to memorize a new fork width, But the more option the more frames you can shoot.


----------

